# Grande rockies resort, canmore



## dmiller1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Has anyone ever stayed here?


----------



## travel maniac (Aug 22, 2014)

Haven't stayed here but we saw the rooms about four months ago when we were in Canmore.  It seems like a pretty nice resort.  Sunset resort is located right next door and I think the same company owns/operates both resort.


----------



## didsmum (Sep 4, 2014)

[I'm sorry, but advertising is not permitted in the discussion forum.  You can post a free Ad in our classified section by clicking on MARKETPLACE at the top of the forum.]


----------



## didsmum (Sep 4, 2014)

sorry I have done that too :ignore:


----------



## didsmum (Sep 4, 2014)

I have stayed at Grand Canadian Resort in Canmore - is that the same ? or is it a different place ?


----------



## travel maniac (Sep 8, 2014)

Grand Canadian is different - it is the one next to Worldmark.  Grand Rockies is closer to "downtown."


----------

